# "New" Horror Flick coming out.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about the new Final Destination movie coming out? It looks like another lame sequel to me. Also, what do y'all think about the District 9 movie? Does that count as horror? To me, it's more Sci-Fi than horror. My friends and I have a bet going regarding this one. I hope I win. (No money, just respect.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Draik had started a thread for The Final Destination here. Opens 8/28 (same day as Halloween 2).

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16259&highlight=Final


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

JT, what's your opinion for district 9?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm excited for district 9, but i think it will be a sci-fi politcal movie more than horror. I'm psyched for it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*District 9*

I agree with DC - I thought this to be a sci-fi flick more so than horror, but I will definitely check it out. Defintely looks interesting -

Not sure if I'll get to a theater but will watch it when it comes to On Demand or DVD.

If you see it, be sure to let us know what you thought


----------

